# wifi no longer working on FreeBSD release 9.0



## aa (Mar 24, 2012)

*I* recently upgraded from rel-7.4 to rel-9.0. *M*y wifi stopped working (ifconfig status: no carrier)

*U*sing *A*theros based AR5416 tp-link wn-951 which was working flawlewssly on previous system (rel-7.4).

*M*y /etc/rc.conf.local:


```
# ifconfig_ath0_name="wlan0"     # not recognized by freebsd 9
  hostapd_enable=yes
  wlans_ath0="wlan0"
  create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap" # freebsd 9
  ifconfig_wlan0="up ssid ingeBSD mode 11ng" # mediaopt hostap"
```

*M*y /etc/hostapd.conf:


```
interface=wlan0
  ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
  ssid=ingeBSD

  # sets the hostapd to use wpa and wpa2
  wpa=3

  wpa_passphrase=12345679
  wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
  wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
  dump_file=/var/log/hostapd.log
```

Apart from the lines commented above, hardly anything else changed from previous config. *A*m *I* missing something here?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2012)

The way wireless is configured changed between 7 and 8.

Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## aa (Mar 27, 2012)

Turned out later that this line prevents the card to working properly:


```
ifconfig_wlan0="up ssid ingeBSD mode 11ng"
```

After deleting it (actually only the last two words that really matters), my AP rolls on smoothly. But wait, the only reason for me to upgrade is because I thought (or have been told) that there should be a better wifi support in REL9. Not in this case, I guess 802.11n still out of reach.

After some googling, I put ATH_ENABLE_11N and then recompiled the kernel (splitting my hairs for hours before I found out that "WITHOUT_CLANG" is pretty mandatory for kernel9 to be
successfully compiled).

And don't forget that for now, we have to disable ampdutx.

*V*oila! My kid's netbook (Broadcom) connects at 72Mbps, Win7 client (RTL8191SE) connect up to 120Mbps. WinXP (495AGN): 130Mbps, though unstable, disconnected in mode ht/40-, but atheros AR9085 get connected steadily at 150Mbps!

I did some simple tests, file transfer speed between computer increased at least double. It's really worth it!


----------

